# Festplatte läuft schnell voll bei emerge -e world [solved]

## Bloodsurfer

Ich hab im Moment ein seltsames Problem.

Bin vor kurzem von gcc-4.0.3 auf 4.1.1 umgestiegen. Die Toolchain und System habe ich dann je zweimal neu emerged.

Nun wollte ich über dieses Wochenende auch mal emerge -e world ausführen. Insgesamt 928 Pakete, jetzt bei den letzten 300 am dritten Tag fangen die Probleme an.

Heute morgen sah ich nach dem Rechner und bemerkte, dass er nicht mehr kompilierte weil die Festplatte vollgelaufen war. Ich war vorher bei ungefähr 50-65 % benutzem Platz von insgesamt 12 GB auf der / Partition (reiser). Ich habe /tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles, /var/tmp/portage komplett gelöscht und auch alte Kernelsourcen entfernt. Trotzdem war ich so noch bei 90% benutzem Plattenplatz, eindeutig viel zu viel. Ich weiß aber nicht wo noch was großes liegen könnte.

Nun ja, dann hab ich mal probeweise weiter emergen wollen mit --resume.

Doch gleich bei yelp-2.14.1, also dem ersten Paket, ist die Festplatte gleich innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder restlos voll gewesen.

Folgedes ist der Output:

```
>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/yelp.js

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/yelp-common.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/toc2html.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/search2html.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/man2html.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/info2html.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/db2html.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/xslt/db-title.xsl

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/ui/yelp.glade

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/ui/yelp-ui.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/ui/yelp-search-ui.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/toc.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/scrollkeeper.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/man.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/info.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/important_docs.xml

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-watermark-blockquote-201E.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-watermark-blockquote-201D.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-watermark-blockquote-201C.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-watermark-blockquote-00BB.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-watermark-blockquote-00AB.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-icon-warning.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-icon-tip.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-icon-note.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-icon-important.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/icons/yelp-icon-caution.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/yelp/default.css

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/yelp.mo

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/icons/hicolor/192x192/apps/yelp-icon-big.png

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1/TODO.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1/NEWS.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1/ChangeLog.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1/AUTHORS.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_Yelp.server

--- !mtime obj /usr/bin/yelp

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/gnome-help

--- !mtime obj /etc/gconf/schemas/yelp.schemas

--- cfgpro dir /etc/gconf

--- !empty dir /var/lib

--- !empty dir /var

--- !empty dir /usr/share/yelp/xslt

--- !empty dir /usr/share/yelp/ui

--- !empty dir /usr/share/yelp/icons

--- !empty dir /usr/share/yelp

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/de

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale

--- !empty dir /usr/share/icons/hicolor/192x192/apps

--- !empty dir /usr/share/icons/hicolor/192x192

--- !empty dir /usr/share/icons/hicolor

--- !empty dir /usr/share/icons

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/yelp-2.14.1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/applications

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/bonobo/servers

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/bonobo

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/gconf/schemas

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Updating scrollkeeper database ...

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

** (process:21665): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

***

* Updating MIME database in /usr/share/mime...

I/O error : No space left on device

** (process:21666): WARNING **: Failed to write out '/usr/share/mime/application/vnd.lotus-1-2-3.xml.new'

Wrote 470 strings at 20 - 273c

Wrote aliases at 273c - 28f0

Wrote parents at 28f0 - 2f60

Wrote literal globs at 2f60 - 2fc4

Wrote suffix globs at 2fc4 - 62ec

Wrote full globs at 62ec - 6310

Wrote magic at 6310 - bb30

Wrote namespace list at bb30 - bb40

***

 * Updating icons cache ...

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Crux

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Sandy

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/gnome

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Rodent

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Smokey-Red

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Smokey-Blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrint

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/hicolor

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/LowContrastLargePrint

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrintInverse

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Installing GNOME 2 GConf schemas

»/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml« konnte nicht geschrieben werden: Fehler beim Schreiben der Datei »/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml.new«: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar

Fehler beim Synchronisieren von Konfigurationsdaten: Schreiben von Konfigurationsdaten auf Platte gescheitert

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

** (process:22619): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

***

* Updating MIME database in /usr/share/mime...

I/O error : No space left on device

** (process:22626): WARNING **: Failed to write out '/usr/share/mime/application/x-gtktalog.xml.new'

Wrote 470 strings at 20 - 273c

Wrote aliases at 273c - 28f0

Wrote parents at 28f0 - 2f60

Wrote literal globs at 2f60 - 2fc4

Wrote suffix globs at 2fc4 - 62ec

Wrote full globs at 62ec - 6310

Wrote magic at 6310 - bb30

Wrote namespace list at bb30 - bb40

***

 * Updating icons cache ...

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table

Failed to write hash table                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Crux

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Sandy

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/gnome

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Rodent

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Smokey-Red

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/Smokey-Blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrint

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/hicolor

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/LowContrastLargePrint

 * Failed to update cache with icon //usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrintInverse

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3477, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(portage.mtimedb["resume"]["mergelist"])

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2030, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug,tree="porttree")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3041, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3236, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6683, in merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6371, in treewalk

    target_root=self.settings["ROOT"], prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 705, in env_update

    outfile.close()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 652, in close

    super(atomic_ofstream, self).close()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

akira bloodsurfer #
```

Jetzt bin ich ratlos. Was läuft hier schief dass sich nach dem Kompilieren gleich die Platte füllt? Ich wüsste nicht was ich noch löschen könnte.

 :Confused: 

----------

## think4urs11

dann schau halt mal wo die Platzfresser liegen

entweder (schneller)

```
server ~ # du --max-depth=1 -h /

5,9M    /bin

136K    /dev

8,7M    /etc

12M     /lib

0       /mnt

0       /opt

0       /srv

236M    /tmp

0       /sys

657M    /var

1,9G    /usr

14M     /boot

4,5G    /data

3,7M    /home

1012M   /proc

6,3M    /sbin

7,9M    /root

0       /media

0       /service

0       /.reiserfs_priv

8,3G    /
```

oder das gleiche (schöner aufbereitet) mit app-admin/durep

```
server ~ # durep -td 1 /

[ /     7.3G (3 files, 20 dirs) ]

   4.1G [#################             ]  56.68% data/

   1.3G [#####                         ]  17.83% usr/

1008.1M [####                          ]  13.45% proc/

 513.4M [##                            ]   6.85% var/

 234.2M [                              ]   3.13% tmp/

 102.3M [                              ]   1.36% sys/

  13.6M [                              ]   0.18% boot/

  10.2M [                              ]   0.14% lib/

   7.7M [                              ]   0.10% root/

   6.0M [                              ]   0.08% sbin/

   5.6M [                              ]   0.08% bin/

   5.6M [                              ]   0.07% etc/

   3.2M [                              ]   0.04% home/

  10.9K [                              ]   0.00% .bash_history

   4.6K [                              ]   0.00% dev/

    35b [                              ]   0.00% .lesshst

    30b [                              ]   0.00% service/

    25b [                              ]   0.00% www

    25b [                              ]   0.00% srv/

     0b [                              ]   0.00% .reiserfs_priv/

     0b [                              ]   0.00% media/

     0b [                              ]   0.00% opt/

     0b [                              ]   0.00% mnt/
```

und dann jeweils durchhangeln

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr...

```
akira bloodsurfer # du --max-depth=1 -h /

7,7M    /bin

248K    /dev

131M    /etc

136M    /lib

0       /mnt

355M    /opt

41K     /tmp

0       /sys

895M    /var

4,3G    /usr

35M     /boot

15G     /home

898M    /proc

8,8M    /sbin

12M     /root

0       /.Trash-1000

0       /lager

0       /media

0       /.reiserfs_priv

0       /.ecore

21G     /

```

Wenn ich /home wegrechne (eigene Partition), komme ich auf weniger als 7 GB. ABER:

```
akira bloodsurfer # df -h

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda2              12G   12G   12M 100% /

udev                  505M  248K  505M   1% /dev

cachedir               12G   12G   12M 100% /lib/splash/cache

/dev/hda3              25G   15G   11G  59% /home

none                  505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm

```

Ich habe mal was über Inodes gelesen, und wollte das mal überprüfen:

```
akira bloodsurfer # df -i

Dateisystem           INodes  IBenut.  IFrei IBen% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda2                  0       0       0    -  /

udev                  129211     911  128300    1% /dev

cachedir                   0       0       0    -  /lib/splash/cache

/dev/hda3                  0       0       0    -  /home

none                  129211       1  129210    1% /dev/shm

```

Wieso zeigt er da überall nur 0   :Question: 

----------

## Inte

ReiserFS benutzt keine INodes und deswegen wird auch 0 angezeigt.  :Wink: 

Was ist denn das hier?

```
cachedir               12G   12G   12M 100% /lib/splash/cache
```

Schuß ins Blaue:

Hattest Du vielleicht in /home was liegen, bevor die andere Partition darüber gemountet wurde? Die Dateien könnten noch da sein.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> akira bloodsurfer # du --max-depth=1 -h /
> 
> ...

 

Noch ein Schuß ins Blaue:

Du hast 1GB RAM, aber im Kernel keinen High Memory Support aktiviert?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Bloodsurfer!

Benutzt du vllt. ccache?

Wie löschst du die dateien? Denn z.B. über den Konquerer wandern sie  evt. erst noch gepackt ins .trash Verzeichnis.

Allerding wäre dann wohl eher /home oder /root betroffen.

Ansonsten wuerde ich auch auf sowas wie "drübermounten" tippen.

Zum Überprüfen kannst ja auch mal von ner Live-CD starten... und die platten einzeln einbeinden.

Mfg

Chris

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Was ist denn das hier?
> 
> ```
> cachedir               12G   12G   12M 100% /lib/splash/cache
> ```
> ...

 

Was das ist weiß ich selbst auch nicht, es zeigt aber immer die gleiche Auslastung an wie hda2. 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Schuß ins Blaue:
> 
> Hattest Du vielleicht in /home was liegen, bevor die andere Partition darüber gemountet wurde? Die Dateien könnten noch da sein.

 

Nein, das ist auch nicht der Fall... /home wird durch die fstab immer beim Start gemeountet, da kann ja vorher nichts reingeschrieben werden... Habe die Partition auch nie manuell ein- oder ausgehängt. Das kann ich mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> akira bloodsurfer # du --max-depth=1 -h /
> 
> ...

 

Das stimmt allerdings. Ich hatte den früher mal aktiviert, aber dann sagte mir jemand den bräuchte man erst bei mehr als einem GB, und da hab ich es abgeschaltet. Gleich mal den Kernel neu bauen...

Kann das denn solche Fehler verursachen?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Benutzt du vllt. ccache?
> 
> Wie löschst du die dateien? Denn z.B. über den Konquerer wandern sie  evt. erst noch gepackt ins .trash Verzeichnis.
> 
> Allerding wäre dann wohl eher /home oder /root betroffen.

 

Ich benutze kein ccache, und wenn ich mal was im nem grafischen Filebrowser lösche, dann leere ich auch den Papierkorb. Ansonsten rm.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Was ist denn das hier?
> 
> ```
> cachedir               12G   12G   12M 100% /lib/splash/cache
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Problem ist beseitigt, aber fragt mich nicht woran das gelegen hat.

Habe zuerst mal ein Backup gemacht und danach mal von einer livecd aus reiserfsck ausgeführt. Der meldete, es wären Fehler vorhanden, die nur durch ein --rebuild-tree behoben werden könnten.

Also hab ich noch schnell ein Backup erstellt und danach ein --rebuild-tree laufen lassen. Soweit, so gut, Reboot, nichts geht mehr  :Laughing:  Riesenschwall von Fehlermeldungen, Partition kann nicht gemountet werden.

Ich dachte nur noch "Backup sei Dank" und wollte einfach mal die Partition platt machen. Also nochmal Live CD rein, mkreiserfs. Schlug aber fehlt, bzw. blieb einfach stehen und es tat sich nichts mehr. Über Umwege gings dann doch noch: Erst ein mke2fs und danach gleich nochmal ein mkreiserfs drüber, und siehe da, nun ging es wunderbar. Backup zurückgespielt, und alles geht wieder einwandfrei. Partitionsbelegung weniger als 50%, ganz so wie es vorher war. Und defragmentiert hab ich ganz nebenher auch noch  :Laughing: 

Und dieses Problem ist seither auch behoben, mag gut sein dass das irgendwie zusammenhing (was ich allerdings auch nicht so ganz glaube, denn der Fehler war ja schon länger da und das andere passierte nun erst nach dem mergen von über 600 Pakteten...). Jedenfalls war mein Reiser scheinbar völlig zerschossen, aber nun wieder frisch.

----------

